# Does anyone know anything about this?



## hawkseye05 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been given this about a year ago and I know nothing about this painting at all, just wondering if anyone knows a little about this and if it has any value. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I never heard of the artist. His strokes are not graceful. While he is artistic, he is no master. I think that it is worth little more than you've paid for it.


----------

